# List your shades in MMU



## korina981 (Dec 4, 2006)

i found the thread in the regular makeup forum really helpful; i didn't see it in the MMu forum so i'd love to see one here too. If its a dupe sorry and please delete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bare Minerals - Light 2.0

Urban Decay- Supernatural (it may be a tad yellow on me though)


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 4, 2006)

This is a great idea!

It would give people idea of shades to try from various brands.

I've only tried BE (what i'm using at the moment) - Medium Beige


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 4, 2006)

Mac NC 30

BE im medium beige

urban decay- supernatural

i havent tried anything else or anything that really matched my skintone.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 4, 2006)

Everyday Minerals golden fair


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Dec 4, 2006)

Bare Minerals - Medium

Urban Decay - Supernatural


----------



## xkatiex (Dec 4, 2006)

Lily Lolo - Porcelain (its a really pale shade) x


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Monave

Sharon - foundation

Milan Minerals

Marie - foundation

Brooklyn - used as a corrective concealer under the eyes

**MAC NC45/C7-8


----------



## maryfitz24 (Dec 5, 2006)

Here are mine.....(NC20 in MAC)

Ocean Mist - still working on right match

EDM - light warm intensive (I can also mix light warm w/fairly light warm as well)

Valerie - custom blend

Bare Faced - Y3.0 and Y2.5 are both good matches

Alima - W2

Tierny Tassler - oatmeal

Aromaleigh, BE, Sheer Cover, Monave, Lauress, uglogirl - tried but couldn't find a match

Great thread!


----------



## Thais (Dec 5, 2006)

MAC NC 35-37

Bare Escentuals: medium beige

EDM: Medium beige intensive

Urban decay: hallucination

Ocean mist: Sandstone

Monave: Saturnina

I also tried Alima and Aromaleigh but cant remember my shades.


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 5, 2006)

Great 3d!

I'm MAC NC20 and Twisted Fayte #407 Warm Neutral


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 5, 2006)

Everyday Minerals: Fair Cool

J. Lynne: Fair Neutral 0.7 + a tiny bit of Porcelain Neutral 0.3

Buff'd: Fair

Alima: Chiffon - N1

Pure Luxe: Creamy Natural [both cream &amp; powder]


----------



## LePa (Dec 6, 2006)

Signature Minerals 5.3 Medium Beige - Finally a PERFECT match for me =)

- be blessed in your venture!!


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 6, 2006)

Bare Escentuals: Fairly Light

Ocean Mist: Petal

Tried some others, but can't remember...


----------



## alinacons (Dec 6, 2006)

I wear Medium Beige in BE.


----------



## Leony (Dec 6, 2006)

So far, EDM medium Beige.


----------



## sadhunni (Dec 6, 2006)

BE light. EDM light intensive.


----------



## LVA (Dec 6, 2006)

When did u start wearing MMu?

I wear Light Neutral in EDM in semi-matte

but Light Winged Butter seems to match me pretty well too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Dec 6, 2006)

Since yesterday! lol

Posted my before-after pics on before-after sticky thread a few hours ago.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

Great idea! Oh, and if you know your MAC foundation colors, that would be good to add for MMU newbies or fresh converts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leij (Dec 6, 2006)

EDM : Golden Fair

Ive never used any foundation before I tried this one.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 7, 2006)

BE- Medium Tan-

EDM-Medium warm beige-matte/and intensive- perfect match!

Monave-Saturnina-matches

SouthernMagnolia Minerals- Be-Tan refill (a little too much pink so i'll mix w/ joppa for something hopefully wearable in the summer)or not.

Joppa- Medium #2, a bit too golden (should have gone w/ Medium period)

Signature- 9 and 10 medium mix - matches

Meow Cosmetics- Naughty Persian - nice match

Pure Mineral makeup- olive tan -too dark

Oceanmist - Sandstone - great match


----------



## paradoxx (Dec 7, 2006)

MAC's palest color (and BE's palest) are both too dark for me. I wear Larenim's Porcelain Glo and it is a pretty good match. I am pale enough that Larenim's Pallor (a color from their Goth collection that is meant to artifically lighten skin) looks natural on me as long as I am not in direct sunlight or really bright florescents. Sigh. My dermatologist describes my skin as "Ivory Translucent." Whatever that means. So, I recommend Larenim to girls who are so pale that they have trouble finding foundations.


----------



## yvette104 (Dec 7, 2006)

EDM- Medium Beige Neutral


----------



## Gleam84 (Dec 8, 2006)

*BE*: Fairly Light

*EDM*: Fairly Light (warm) intensive

*Pure Luxe Cosmetics*: Buff


----------



## Sophia (Dec 8, 2006)

I only know my shade at EDM it's Light!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 8, 2006)

EDM: 50/50 mix of fair cool intensive and medium cool intensive!


----------



## Thais (Dec 9, 2006)

I was wondering that as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

me, too! LOL

great thread!! i still need to find matches.


----------



## Leony (Dec 9, 2006)

LOL, as I mentioned. I just started wearing MMU since a few days ago.

I liked it but I'm not sure if I need it atm since I still have backups of my matte MSF.


----------



## keitadonna (Dec 10, 2006)

MAC Studio Fix C40

BE in Tan


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Dec 11, 2006)

MAC NC30

BE - Light 2.0

Pureluxe - Warm Cream &amp; Maize

Monave - Teporah (or mix of Hyeyeon and Paula)

Valerie Beauty - W2.75

EDM - mix of Golden Fair and Light Intensive

Lumiere (formerly Must Have Minerals) - Light-Medium Warm


----------



## madrivergirl (Dec 11, 2006)

Marlo Minerals: Chloe &amp; Sarah (I mix mine).


----------



## memaize (Dec 12, 2006)

my new HG - *Valerie Beauty, Cover deluxe fdn. W2.75 &amp; W3.5 , great coverage, beautiful*

* *

* BE: Light/Fairly Light, *

* EDM: Mix Fairly light &amp; Golden Fair - intensive, can also mix a little Medium *

* LaurEss: Vanilla, Alima: W2 &amp; W3 both work as well as the nuetral *

* PureLuxe: Creamy Natural, *

* Jane Iredale- powder Warn Sienna, liquid - Amber (a little light).*

* Joppa: Light 1 &amp; 2, *

* *

* Traditional MU: *

* Chanticalle: Cream*

* that's all I can remember!*


----------



## stephro123 (Dec 12, 2006)

EDM: golden fair.

ha that's all i know as of now!


----------



## voodoo_mary (Dec 12, 2006)

EDM- medium beige


----------



## halzer (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok...I dont know if my list will be very helpful as a few of them are mixes..

MAC SHADE NC35

Lily Lolo -Butterscotch

Everyday Minerals - 1 full jar of WInged butter light mixed with a sample size of medium Olive netural

Uglogirl - Almond (but its a tad too yellow)

Meow Cosmetics - a 50/50 mix of naughty Ocicat and Frisky ocicat


----------



## jzainoun (Dec 20, 2006)

Meow cosmetics: Frisky (2-Light) Ocicat (olive)

also, Naughty (3-Medium) Ocicat

Frisky (2-Light) Siamese (neutral)

also, Naughty (3-Medium) Siamese


----------



## SmR (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi girls!!! this will be my very first post here ever! Newbie here!!!

*EDM*: golden fair . . . but winged butter looks good on me too!

*MONAVE: *im still on the process of testing the shades. but CAROLINE looks really good on me.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm an nc15 (or lighter in Mac) Px Ecru, Stila TM in Fair, Dermacia Ivory...basically, a pale gal.

Best MMU shade matches I've found:

Alima Satin-Matte Damask N-0 for face &amp; Chiffon N-1 for neck Lily C-0...to highlight

Aromaleigh Glissade in Alabaster 00 &amp; Ivory 1Y

EDM Semi-Matte in Fair

Jane Iredale Pure Pressed Base in Ivory

Jane Iredale Amazing Base in Cool Sand (Why it's called Cool Sand I don't know because it's lighter than Bisque loose)

Almost, but not quite right shades:

Jane Iredale Pure Pressed Base in Bisque

Jane Iredale Amazing Base in Bisque

Shade that is a wee bit too dark, but could wear in a crisis:

BE Fair


----------



## missprettysara (Dec 21, 2006)

my shade is a medium beige


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 27, 2006)

Mac : Nw20


----------



## blondie36 (Dec 28, 2006)

im the same shade as you ,so i wanted to ask you about valeries custom blend,is there a name for it now?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi blondie. I got your message and pm'ed you back. Let me know if you need anything further. Good luck!

By the way, I ordered samples of Ocean Mist. I should be getting them soon. Once I know my color match, I will update my profile in case any NC20s want to try it.


----------



## 1stKn4K (Dec 28, 2006)

BE - 50/50 mix of fairly light &amp; light

Pure Luxe - 50/50 mix of warm cream &amp; buff

Corey - buff

BE does not give enough coverage and I do not like the smell of Corey's minerals, although the coverage is nice. I am currently using Pure Luxe, but would like to try the oceanmist as I have heard it works well for oily skin.


----------



## makeupchicky (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm NC30 in MAC studio fix....

Joppa - half Light#2 and half Medium Light#1 (Full Coverage)

Aubrey Nicole - half Light Warm and half Medium Light Warm (Full Coverage)

Monave - Hyeyeon concealer-foundation

Ocean Mist - waiting for my samples!!!!


----------



## MaryMarie (Jan 3, 2007)

I've only tried Youngblood. And Cool beige is perfect for me.


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 4, 2007)

BE Fair


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 4, 2007)

Medium Beige in bareminerals, but I think I need to go one shade lower.


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 5, 2007)

I am extremely pale, and Aromaleigh is the only foundation I've found (traditional or mineral) that matches my skin perfectly! I actually mix together two shades of their Voile foundation: Alabaster and 1W. (I use slightly more Alabaster than 1W.)

EDM's Fair was also a pretty close match, but not quite as perfect as Alabaster+1W!


----------



## jeweliette (Jan 5, 2007)

i use bare escentuals fairly light,then i use warmth to add a little color.


----------



## Buddrfly421 (Jan 5, 2007)

EDM=Fair

BE=I tried light and fairly light but it was organish on me so I dont really have a color with them.


----------



## MayFan (Jan 6, 2007)

Meow Cosmetics - Frisky (2)


----------



## Chrystia (Jan 11, 2007)

Figured I should add my list so far:

Bare Escentuals; Medium Beige

Everyday Minerals: Light Winged Butter with Olive Medium Neutral

Joppa Minerals; Medium Light #2 or Medium # 2 in the summer when I'm darker

Signature Minerals: Medium Light 6

Mad Minerals; Olive Medium

Oceanmist; Buff

Edits:

Lumiere Cosmetics: Medium Golden

With more hopefully to join!


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 11, 2007)

Everyday minerals:

Light foundation Intensive

Warm-Medium Beige foundation Matte

Sparkle Bronzer blush or face color

Warm-Medium Beige Summer foundation Matte

Sunlight Color Corrector concealer


----------



## La_Descarada (Jan 12, 2007)

Bare Escentuals - Medium Tan 5.2


----------



## dasani (Jan 12, 2007)

I have *NO* idea what I'd wear in Bare Escentuals :cowboy: . I'm wearing Cecilia in Monave and it's *perfect*.

v


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Fyrinnae- quartz- or moonstone*

*EDM- Fair*

*Physicians formula- translucent*

*Ocean Mist- porcelain perfect match*

*Buffd- biscuit *


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 14, 2007)

J Lynne- 1.5 Golden Ivory

Lauress-Radiant Gold

Lumiere-Lt.-Med Gold (this is my HG!) in both VV and FF

EDM-couldn't really find a good match. Light Winged Butter was too yellow, light warm was too light.


----------



## korina981 (Jan 15, 2007)

Perfect Match!

OceanMist- Sand


----------



## lopez5 (Jan 16, 2007)

edm - light warm

om-fawn

savvy-medium


----------



## cracottepink (Jan 18, 2007)

hi i m a light skin,first burn on the sun,and when i get a tan its kind of a peach bronze,i wear bare mineral fairly light.


----------



## dizzymisslizzy (Jan 18, 2007)

MAC NC30

BE Light 2.0

Pure Luxe Warm Cream

Monave Hyeyeon or Teporah

Uglogirl Almond (Y1.5)


----------



## cracottepink (Jan 18, 2007)

where could you find pure lux?,i m curious,i have a laryngitis,i feel so bad,but is going at work,take care.:sheep:


----------



## blondie36 (Jan 19, 2007)

edm- golden fair

monave- claire

be-fairly light

mac-nc 20

alima- n2


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Lumiere - Deep Warm

Monave update:

3/1 Brandy with Beverly

**MAC NC45/C7-8


----------



## star_babe_22 (Jan 21, 2007)

Pure Luxe - creamy natural (with a litle bit of babyface mixed in)....still waiting for my other brands of MMU to arrive so I can test them


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 23, 2007)

BE- Light 2.0

Monave- Caroline (concealer foundation)

Signature- light medium #6

Lumiere- light-medium golden


----------



## pokoz (Jan 23, 2007)

Everyday Minerals = Golden Fair

B.E = 1.2 Fairly Light

Pure Luxe Cosmetics = 50/50 ix of Creamy Natural &amp; Warm Cream

West Coast Minerals = Fairly Light

Lumiere Cosmetics = Light Golden

:laughing:

For non-MMU ;

MAC Studio Fix = NC 20

I really want to try *MEOW Cosmetics (Pampered Puss). *

Could anyone suggest the right color match for me?

Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farris2 (Jan 26, 2007)

BE Fair

EDM Fair


----------



## hollywoo (Jan 26, 2007)

MAC NC20 (winter)

MAC NC30 (summer)


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 27, 2007)

BM: Light 2.0

OM: Sand


----------



## shygirl (Jan 28, 2007)

MAC NC50

BE Warm Tan (perfect match!)


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 29, 2007)

EDM = Warm Medium Beige Matte &amp; Warm Medium Beige Summer Matte 
UD = Hallucination 
BE = Tan 4.52 
Chanel = Professional Finish in Sable Rose and Double Perfection Fluide in Natural 
MAC = NC40


----------



## Brinn (Jan 30, 2007)

Great idea! :idea: Here are some of mine:

I'm fair, beige with pink undertones



> MAC NW15 (20 in summer)Aromaleigh 3N+3L, CoryCosmetics Beiges, BE Medium #3
> 
> No exact match in Monave or Geografx
> 
> ...


----------



## lilita (Jan 31, 2007)

EDM: Medium beige Warm &amp; Light Winged Butter both work.

Signature: #6 light medium (closest match, but a bit too olive for me)

Meow: Frisky Persian + Naughty Angora mix

Lumiere: Need to rethink. Maybe Light-med Golden?

Monave: Hyeyeon


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 1, 2007)

I've only had luck with Jane Iredale= radiant

Estee Lauder Double Wear= Ecru

I want to try pure Luxe.....any suggestions Also for Lumiere?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Feb 4, 2007)

Update on my colors!


----------



## jewele (Feb 4, 2007)

EDM:

Olive light in original glo

Olive medium semi-matte

Sunlight concealer (mixed with the foundation)

Silk dust


----------



## gina2328 (Feb 9, 2007)

I am a Mac NW20. I am neutral with a slightly cool undertone.

EDM Neutral Fairly Light.

EDM Neutral Fair

Pure Luxe Creamy Natural (may be too yellow).

Alima N1

Monave Ashlie

Lumiere Light Medium Neutral


----------



## donthate (Feb 10, 2007)

MAC NC42 (good match)

Alima W6 (good match)

BE Medium Tan (good shade but need more yellow)

EDM Medium Beige Summer/Medium Tan (good shade but need more yellow)


----------



## nikkiz. (Feb 10, 2007)

EDM: medium beige

BE: medium beige

Lumiere: Medium warm or medium golden

Monave: Saturnina

Ocean Mist: Sandstone or Almond


----------



## aplc (Feb 11, 2007)

Monave: Caroline + Hyeyeon


----------



## catgirl (Feb 13, 2007)

MAC NC35

Clinique Superfit Honey

Bobbi Brown Beige

J.Lynne I/L Golden


----------



## This Is Mine (Feb 15, 2007)

Bare Essentuals- dark


----------



## jeweliette (Feb 20, 2007)

When you find out let me know. I got samples and can't seem to find the right shade. I tried frisky persian and it turned my face orange, but that was before I found out that you don't have to buff them like bare essentuals. I am testing out sleek persian now and I still don't know. I'll let you know if I find a match. I may be going back to BE.


----------



## gina2328 (Feb 20, 2007)

Did you receive a sample of their Mau shade? It seems to be their equivalent of a warm shade, which appears to be what you might need. Or, you might try e-mailing them for suggestions.


----------



## jeweliette (Feb 20, 2007)

I did get mau shade in sleek,I tried a little bit but I am still unsure. Thanks I'll try again. That was their suggestion when I sent a picture,I didn't think I was a warm shade,I have very light skin.


----------



## gina2328 (Feb 20, 2007)

It takes a while to figure out the shades. Sometimes you may not find a match in one company, but will find a good match in another. I found a good match with Pure Luxe Creamy Natural. I am a Mac NW20. I am still sampling.

Because I am Italian, I always thought I had a yellow undertone. It turns out I am more neutral/cool toned. So I was ordering the wrong sample colors. Now I am ordering the neutrals instead of the yellow tones. It is a costly mistake, because those samples add up when you include shipping, then reordering with the same company.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 21, 2007)

Only one that's worked for me:

*Lily Lolo - Candy Cane*


----------



## dragueur (Feb 26, 2007)

BE: light

EDM: light

Monave: Caroline / Hyeyeon


----------



## yvette104 (Mar 1, 2007)

EDM-Medium Beige Neutral Intensive


----------



## farris2 (Mar 1, 2007)

BE-Fair

Monave-Ashlie


----------



## blueberrycraze (Mar 3, 2007)

BE: Medium Beige, Light works too with a little Warmth

MOnave: Saturnina

Ocean Mist: Sandstone

EDM: Light Winged Butter


----------



## memaize (Mar 4, 2007)

Update:

LaurEss: Raidant Fawn, gold or Ivory

Lumiere: VV Med Beige 2.3 mixed with Light/Med Golden

JLynne: 2.4 &amp; 2.5

Movave: Caroline ( a little light) mix w/Teporah

Alima: W2


----------



## J092502D (Mar 5, 2007)

BE: Medium Tan and Tan. Medium Tan is perfect, Tan a bit too dark.

EDM: Medium Tan (Perfect Match), Medium Beige Summer (Perfect match in the winter) in Original Glo and Intensive.


----------



## ParasiteEve (Mar 5, 2007)

Meow: Mix of Naughty Abby + Naughty Sphynx

Val's CD: Y4

EDM: Light Wing butter

Monave: Saturnina + Canela

Milan: Olivia

Mac: NC35

Lumiere: Medium Deep Golden

Jenulence: Banana Tan


----------



## kayteea (Mar 7, 2007)

i've only used BE but i'm fair 1.0 in it.


----------



## makeupbabe (Mar 7, 2007)

See what I can remember:

BE: 1.2 Fairly Light

Jane Iredale: Warm Silk

Botany: Tamoo

LaurEss: Natural Ivory (now called Subtle Ivory in new formulation)

EDM: Didn't find a match (didn't try hard though cause I didn't like the texture)

Melange: .5 was the closest

that's all I can remember right now.


----------



## m_over_u (Mar 11, 2007)

MAC: NC30-35

Monave: Hyeyeon


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 11, 2007)

Makeupbabe-how do you like MeLange?


----------



## ladybug2a (Mar 11, 2007)

Oceanmist - champagne mixed with Lumiere cool medium

Lily Lolo - popsicle HG

Pure Luxe - Buff but is a little too light

EDM and Friennye didn't like the texture

Have sames coming from MAD (heard a lot of good things about it on another forum) it is suppose to have consistency and holding same as Lily Lolo


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Meow Pampered Puss

Fierce 4

Mau

**very similar to Monave


----------



## portgal (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree, great idea.

Mine--Everyday Minerals in light fair--mixture of semi matte and intensive.


----------



## monday (Mar 13, 2007)

youngblood - soft beige


----------



## jessimau (Mar 13, 2007)

Signature Minerals - #4 Light

LaurEss - Radiant Gold


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 13, 2007)

*EDM*-50/50 Medium Beige and Medium warm beige-matte/and intensive-

*Monave*-50/50 Teporah and Saturnina-

*SouthernMagnolia Minerals*- Be-Tan refill (a little too much pink so i'll mix w/ joppa for something hopefully wearable in the summer)or not.

*Joppa*- Medium #2, a bit too golden (should have gone w/ Medium period)

*Signature*- 9 and 10 medium mix -

*Meow Cosmetics*- 50/50 Naughty Persian and Naughty Angora - excellent

*Pur Minerals *- Golden Tan

*Pure Mineral makeup*- olive tan -too dark

*Taylormade Ariel **too dark even in summer

*Fyrinnae* 50/50 Tiger Eye and Sunstone

*Cory* -50/50 Fawn and Absolute Cream

*Alima -* Coriander and Masala **still off*

*Buff'd -* Sand, Buff'd, Saffron all worked equally well alone*.*

*Valerie* - Y4 perfect* and* Golden Tan for summer

*Oceanmist -* Sandstone - great match

* Fawn perfect for winter** Lumiere* - Light Medium Golden/Medium Golden 50/50 mix is perfect



*and **Milan minerals*, Olivia- perfect. In summer -Cynthia is perfect

There are more but......Phrew......


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 14, 2007)

BE: Fair/ Fairly Light and Medium (mix to match my face from season to season....


----------



## armywife (Mar 14, 2007)

Since I no longer tan (and I HATE sunless tanners so I don't use them) I use Light/Fairly Light in BE. I usually pour a little bit of each out in the lid to mix them. It matches my skin PERFECTLY when I do that.


----------



## Mia! (Mar 17, 2007)

Signature - light medium #6

EDM - light warm or light-winged butter

BE - light 2.0

OM - fawn

Monave - caroline

Lumiere - light medium golden mixed with a teensy bit of medium golden


----------



## xmasheart (Mar 17, 2007)

This is my first post! :smile:

BE - 2.0 Light (but a bit too yellow)

EDM - Medium Beige warm - matte (coverage too sheer)

Monave - Caroline

Lumiere - Light/Medium Beige (but still trying other shades)

Valerie - Y2

I get the best coverage with Monave. I'm trying Lumiere right now and hope to find a perfect match soon.


----------



## Thais (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome to MuT!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohiomom0503 (Mar 17, 2007)

Still trying to find the "perfect" color, but I'm close.

So far:

Signature #6, 4 and 7 all fit color wise, but undertones arent' quite right.

Ocean Mist: Tried a sample of Buff and it's close, just not quite enough yellow

Joppa: medium light #2 soft coverage

EDM: Medium Beige is close to perfect color, just don't like EDM coverage on me.

Lumiere: Medium Golden Light Flawless Face...just a tad too light/Opaque. Thinking of trying luminess cuz it's supposed to be more sheer vs opaque and a tad darker than the VV and FF formulas

and Finally

Aubrey Nicole: Medium Light Olive soft coverage: just a tad dark, but I think it will be PERFECT in summer and I'm going to try my sample of light olive today! I think it might work perfectly. Plus I love their mineral Glow veil. Might try the regular mineral veil today to compare.


----------



## stashblaster (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome!!! :hand:


----------



## xmasheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## breathless (Mar 17, 2007)

oceanmist - sunsilk [but might have to go a tad darker in the summer]


----------



## ohiomom0503 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, so I said above that Aubrey Nicole medium light olive was good? Aubrey Nicole Medium Light Golden is PERFECT!


----------



## shoog (Mar 18, 2007)

hey all, I was wondering if someone can help me in choosing shades in the following brands as i don't which shades would suit me best. I'm NC40 (MAC) and would like to know what are the corresponding shades in Lumiere and Monave. Tia :1f:


----------



## mowgli (Mar 20, 2007)

Im NW30 (MAC)

Lily Lolo: Cool Caramel


----------



## LadyTee16 (Mar 22, 2007)

EDM: Fairly Light

Lauress : Soft Fawn or Soft Ivory


----------



## FritzandP (Apr 7, 2007)

Lumiere light medium golden

Monave Teporah mixed with Caroline


----------



## lovelygal (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi speerituall 1, I'm new to MMU and I too wear MAC NC45, sounds like we have the same complection color. What's you undertone color. Have u tried Bare Minerals, Meow. How do u like Lumiere vs. Monave( I hear this feels heavy and dry on the sky. Your opinons will be helpful.

This Is Mine, how do you like the Bare Essential, is the Dark a good shade on you.


----------



## Zofia (Apr 11, 2007)

Meow - Frisky Persian FF

Lumiere - Light Beige VF

Geografx - Seychelles mixed with Amalfi


----------



## gina2328 (Apr 11, 2007)

How do you like Geografx?


----------



## lilita (Apr 11, 2007)

WINTER

Meow: 60/40 Naughty Angora + Frisky Persian

Lumiere VV: Light Med Golden

Monave CF: Hyeyeon

EDM: Light Winged Butter

Signature: 6 or 7

SPRING: (a tad darker)

Meow: 60/40 Naughty Angora + Naughty Chartreux

Luminesse: Light Med Golden

Lauress Elemental: Soft Yellow

Milan: Julisa

SUMMER

_????_


----------



## Zofia (Apr 11, 2007)

@Gina: Gfx is good, texture is not as fine as the "new generation" minerals but it has got a nice coverage and is my favourite for mixing with oils or hydrolates: other minerals "disappear" in oil, Gfx produces a nice covering fluid. However the finish dry is definitely best with Meow, for me.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well years ago as a teenager I wore sand beige in a L'Oreal liquid foundation, I can't remember how good of a match it was. I remember as a teen having a hard time finding foundations that weren't pink. The pink based foundations do not look good on me. I have to go with yellow based.

Then for many years I never wore ANY foundation, I hated the way it felt on my skin &amp; it usually broke me out.

For my wedding I wore clinique's superbalanced compact foundation in fair petal.

I was wearing BE in light, but it was breaking me out in cystic acne, so I stopped.

I ordered samples from Ocean Mist Cosmetics &amp; Everyday Minerals.

In OM I was "almost" buttermilk, it was the closest they had, but just wasn't quite right.

In EDM I am light winged butter (that's what I'm wearing in my pic on here).


----------



## gina2328 (Apr 11, 2007)

I am a Mac NW20. I am neutral with a slightly cool undertone.

EDM Neutral Fairly Light.

Pure Luxe Creamy Natural (may be too yellow).

Alima N1

Monave Ashlie &amp; Claire (50/50 is ideal)

Lumiere Light Medium Neutral

Lauress Gentle Neutral

Oceanmist Linen Neutral Fair

Meow FF Frisky Siamese (HG)

Meow FF Frisky Ocicat (perfect for neutralizing red)


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 15, 2007)

These are mine so far, too. What amazes me is how totally different they look when you put them next to each other and yet they both work on my skin tone and don't look completely off.

Those are my colors with a slight tan so I am probably lighter in the winter.


----------



## patricia69 (Apr 17, 2007)

Laura mercier rich vanilla- mineral powder


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 17, 2007)

Since I posted this, I've tried more brands and I found my skintone isn't as cool/neutral as I thought.

I am fair and my undertones are more subtle golden/peach. Time for an edit!

Everyday Minerals: Golden Fair

J. Lynne: Fair Neutral 0.7 + a tiny bit of Porcelain Neutral 0.3

Buff'd: Bisque

Alima: Chiffon N1 or Satin N2 or a mix of the two

Pure Luxe: Creamy Natural

Lumiere: Light Beige [Veena Velvet], Fairly Lt. Beige [Luminesse]

LaurEss: Gentle Ivory

I also tried Signature Minerals but couldn't find a match.


----------



## LisaLu (Apr 21, 2007)

ID Bare Escentuals: Fairly Light

Classy Minerals: Medium/Light &amp; Bisque concealer/foundation


----------



## magosienne (Apr 21, 2007)

ID bare escentuals : fairly light


----------



## canmom (Apr 22, 2007)

everyday minerals - fair neutral (intensive)

pure luxe - aprils mix finishing powder


----------



## katnahat (Apr 22, 2007)

Aromaleigh - Voile Light-N2

Lumiere - Medium Neutral FF

Aubrey Nicole - Light Medium Neutral (Full Coverage)

Meow - Mau Frisky-2 (Perfect Puss)

All of these are perfect color matches, right now. I guess I will have to go up one level when I tan this summer. The best coverages are Aromaleigh and Lumiere. I hope to decide on a full size over the next couple of days. :7dh:


----------



## _natty (Apr 24, 2007)

Glominerals Pressed Base - Honey Medium

umm.. thats it! i didnt realise there was so many MMU brands


----------



## mle44 (Apr 26, 2007)

BE Light...still searching for others...


----------



## bathafly (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm new to MMU but its great that I have found my matches:

BE - medium beige

OM - fawn

I'm still on the lookout for my HG foundation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanechka28 (May 1, 2007)

BE-fairly light or light if i want to neutralize the redness

URban Decay-Illusion

Oceanmist-Linen


----------



## deermere (May 2, 2007)

Alima - N2 in summer, N1 in winter


----------



## RoxyJ (May 5, 2007)

I've only tried a few,

Pur Minerals: light

Everyday Minerals: Multi Tasking


----------



## alessaelizabeth (May 5, 2007)

ID Bare Escentuals: Medium Beige


----------



## kristi_suen (May 5, 2007)

MAC: NC20 or 15 depends on which foundation.

Alima: A mix of W1 and W2, or N2

MAD: Light Golden

EM: A mix of Golden Fair and Light applied wet, or Light applied dry.


----------



## leintjess (May 8, 2007)

Hi, when I use Lumiere, I'm a medium dark neutral, what color should I try at Meow? Thanks for your help


----------



## sciongirl17 (May 9, 2007)

I'm really pale and neutral for the most part...I have a tiny bit of pink, but not enough for me to be able to wear cooler foundations.

Aromaleigh - 1Y/1L (nice match, but neither formula works for me)

Alima - N1 Chiffon (maybe a tiny bit too dark)

Bare Escentuals - Fair (too pink)

Jane BePure - Colorless (too dark and yellow)

Next I plan on trying Everyday Minerals!


----------



## gina2328 (May 9, 2007)

Hi Sciongirl,

I think your the first person that is similar to my skintone. Pale and neutral with just a little pink. I have tried a lot of different brands and I have settled on Meow Frisky Siamese as my HG. If your interested, you can check out my shades on this list. You may want to go lighter, since you sound more pale than I am. Good luck sampling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gofcukatree (May 12, 2007)

BE - medium beige

EDM - light, winged butter


----------



## fillmore (May 17, 2007)

Has anyone who has yellow tone based skin and used both Lumier and Aubrey Nicole?

When I ordered samples, both Lumier light med golden &amp; light golden looks good on me. Decided to go ahead with light med golden since summer is coming! Now I want to try Aubrey Nicole as well since they are having 25% off. I'd like to know if Lumiere's light med golden is same color as Aubrey nicole's Med light golden or I should go with light golden.

I know I should just order samples before ordering the full size but the sale is ending soon....

could anyone help me on this?

:marchmellow: Thanks in advance :marchmellow:


----------



## any (Jun 2, 2007)

From winter to summer:

EDM golden fair

BE fairly light

EDM light

BE light

EDM light winged butter

EDM Golden medium

Lily lolo Coffee bean

Really like Lilylolo and think I will use the warm peach next winter! But there are a few other brands want to try.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jun 3, 2007)

Tierny Tassler - custom blended (to match Lumiere light golden)...love it!


----------



## princessmich (Jun 3, 2007)

1. Light Medium Golden in Lumiere's FF.

2. 3-Naughty Ocicat &amp; 3-Naughty Abyssinian in Purrfect Puss.


----------



## sorcieresucree (Jun 3, 2007)

Lily Lolo - blondie or porcelain + in the buff (50/50)

Signature - 2.3 light beige

LaurEss - gentle neutral + subtle neutral


----------



## imin2mnf (Jun 7, 2007)

Chinese. Tan easily. I guess I am Light Medium Complexions . I'm pretty sure that undertone would be WARM &amp;/or GOLDEN with a bit slight peachy like undertone.

I am currently still sampling the mineral foundation from Everyday Minerals.

Everyday Mineral=Warm Medium Beige matte formula goes well.

*currently waiting to sample the Warm Light, Warm Golden Medium, &amp;

warm Medium Beige Summer. *

Oceanmist= DANDELION (Golden Light) &amp; FAWN (Warm Light)

ID Bare Escentuals= MEDIUM BEIGE. (that's what the sales lady told me)


----------



## MissMimi (Jun 16, 2007)

I wear

BE- Medium Beige ( but it really doesn't match- just the closest thing they have )

Alima W-3/W-4

MAC NC30-NC35


----------



## ladybugg04 (Jun 17, 2007)

EDM- Sunkissed Fair matte/intensive cool

Lure Beauty- A1

I have a few others from EDM that I'm still experimenting with but so far sunkissed fair works great. Close to being my HG!


----------



## ruby2 (Jun 18, 2007)

I am also Asian and wore MAC NC30 before switching to MMU. You should definitely sample, but this is what works for me:

Lumiere L-M gold in Flawless Face and Veena Velvet

Monave Hyeyeon in concealer formula (not available in regular unless special order)

Meow N. Angora in Purrfect Puss, N. Abyssinian in Purrfect Puss, 60/40 mix of N. Angora and N. Chartreux in Purrfect Puss formula

Everyday Minerals in Light Winged Butter in matte and intensive formulas

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chrystia (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm another Asian in NC 30. Here's some of my color matches so far:

-Bare Escentuals-Medium Beige

-Lumiere- Light Medium Golden/Medium Golden (I mix them, because I found Light Medium was a little chalky otherwise)

-Oceanmist Cosmetics-Bamboo or Buff (I use Buff, but that's because I have full sizes, and the golden toned shades came out after I bought full sized of Buff)

-Everyday Minerals-Either Light Winged Butter in semi-matte (I have combo skin, but more dry than oily), but Golden Medium also works as does the Buttered Tan when I am tanner

-Signature Minerals-Medium Light 6

-Joppa Minerals-Medium Light 2

-Aubrey Nicole- Medium Light Golden

-Lauress- Soft Gold

-Meow Cosmetics-Chartruex seems to work well, but I am curious to try Manx, since I think that might be closer. I tend to mix the frisky and naughty together because frisky is light and naughty sometimes makes me look like I have cheap bronzer on

-Monave- I am still deciding, but I'm currently mixing Saturnina with a tiny but of Tan Girl to not overkill on the yellow.

Also depending on your skin:

oily: I recommend Joppa, Aubrey Nicole, Monave

dry: Signature, or EDM's semi matte or original glo (I don't like the matte and intensive because the color consistency just isn't there)

combo: Oceanmist and Meow

Lauress is my favourite of all of them personally, but it is more pricey than the other brands. But Lauress just melts on my skin perfectly! It's amazing.


----------



## ruby2 (Jun 18, 2007)

The ones I listed are my favorites and pick one depending on how my skin is acting, what season, etc. For good coverage you can't beat Monave Concealer Formula or EDM Intensive. Some have experienced color in-consistency w/EDM, I have been lucky and have not so far. I'd at least get a sample kit and try a few diff. formulas to see what you like. Also good brushes are really important in application looking flawless, etc. If it looks cakey that generally means you are using too much. I forgot to mention that I am currently waiting on samples of N. Manx (Meow) in all 3 formulas.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jun 18, 2007)

Another Asian here, NC30 as well:

BE light 2.0

Monave Teporah and Hyeyeon (but Teporah is a better match)

Lumiere Light Medium Warm

Meow Flawless Feline Naughty Abyssinian or Pampered Puss in Naughty Manx (with a tad of Fierce Manx)

Lauress Radiant Gold and Soft Gold

Lauress Radiant Yellow and Soft Yellow


----------



## purpleShika (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm an Asian too! thanks for these ideas. Have been finding hard time deciding which to try or would go best for my skintone. So happy,I joined here!


----------



## Chrystia (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been wearing MMU for two years now. It takes some time and patience to find the right brand and application, but once you get it the results are worth it. Also I wouldn't bother with a seperate concealer with MMU. Just use your foundation over the major trouble spots. It'll work the same. Just be sure to order samples first. You'll be grateful you did. Be sure to post what you try and how it goes.

Also some blush recs for that rosy look are EDM's Siesta, Aubrey Nicole's Rosetta, eden, and blissful. and Lumiere's Wild ROse.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jun 19, 2007)

For blushes, I definitely recommend Lumiere's Mauvelous (the best in the Lumiere line, IMO), and J.Lynne's entire Latin Rhythms collection. These are mostly warm-toned hues that work great on our asian complexion.


----------



## ruby2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Some of my favorite blushes are Milan Pretty in Pink (looks shocking in the jar, but goes on beautifully), Lumiere Neutral Pink, EDM Best Friends, Soft Touch, J Lynne Adore, Valerie "O My"


----------



## StarAngel125 (Jun 22, 2007)

My MMU Shades:

Milani Honey Beige

Monave Saturnina and Cecilia

Urban Decay Vision

Bare Escentuals Medium Tan and Tan

Meow Naughty Ocicat+Fierce Korat (haven't tried it yet)


----------



## mem636 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bare Minerals - Light


----------



## janierose (Jun 27, 2007)

Erth Minerals mineral makeup 2.3 foundation &amp;

mineral bronzer in Glow.

Also for blusher, love BE Blush in color Flowers.


----------



## vivelamour (Jun 28, 2007)

I've only tried one...

BE - Fairly Light 1.2 (right intensity, but too peach!)

But for other makeup..

L'Oreal True Match W2 mixed with W4

Prescriptives in Champagne

MAC NC25/C3

Revlon Colorstay Stay Natural in Buff


----------



## RhondaB1 (Jul 3, 2007)

Jane Iredale Amazing Base Loose Powder - Cool Sand

It took me a few tries to get the right color, but I love how this one goes on!


----------



## veronwps (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Im new to minerals can anyone tell me which shade is suitable for my Mac NC25 skintone? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farris2 (Jul 13, 2007)

Have been using Mad Minerals Rosy Light.It was too dark for me earlier this year.I can use it now that I have some color.I love it.


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello! i've had SO many brands I can't remember all the color tones. I would say I'm yellow/peach toned.

New to MMU so don't have a winter mix yet

winter:

MAC studio fix: C2 for parties and events

MAC studio fix: C3 for work

summer:

MAC studio fix: C4 for work and play

L'Oreal bare naturals: nude beige

Bare Minerals: Medium Beige &amp; Tan

Monave: Tan Girl

Aubrey Nicole: either Medium Light Warm (full) or Medium Light Golden (full)

Meow: Chartreux Naughty in Pampered Puss


----------



## yda (Jul 23, 2007)

Monave- saturnina

Lumiere- medium golden

Valerie- W 3.5/ 4

J.Lynne- medium golden/ medium warm

Ocean mist- bamboo/champagne/dandelion


----------



## Marjo (Jul 31, 2007)

Lumiere - Light Golden (Veena Velvet) my best match so far

MAD - Light Golden

Everyday Minerals - Golden Fair

UGloGirl - NW 0.75 Foxxy Lady / W 1.0 Tender Creme

J.Lynne - 1.4 Ivory Warm

Monave - Caroline

Meow - 2 Frisky Abyssinian / 3 Naughty Angora


----------



## joflo723 (Jul 31, 2007)

Aromaleigh - 3W (my HG)

EDM - Multitask


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 31, 2007)

EDM: Golden Medium


----------



## yda (Aug 3, 2007)

additional:

lauress- creamy/pure yellow

val: W3.5/Y4 mix

-NC30-NC35-


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 3, 2007)

BE Fairly Light

MAC NC15


----------



## entipy (Aug 3, 2007)

MAD Minerals - Natural Medium (my HG)

Everyday Minerals - Medium Beige Neutral


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 4, 2007)

thank-you so much for this info,we are the same shade,now i know what color to choose when i try meowthanks


----------



## magosienne (Aug 4, 2007)

Lily Lolo Candy Cane, though i can also wear Popsicle.


----------



## nad4321 (Aug 4, 2007)

is it really worth using?


----------



## candaysee (Aug 5, 2007)

BE- Warm Deep

but I may need to get Warm Tan as well. This is my first time using Mineral Make- up, I'm gonna try and order some samples in the future.


----------



## wern (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello! I'm still in the market sampling for my HG, but here are the ones that match me quite well.

M*A*D Olive Light+ a wee bit of Olive Medium

Meow 50 Naughty Angora/50 Naughty Chartreux (Pampered Puss)

Meow Naughty Manx (Flawless Feline) (a bit too yellow)

I'm sampling Lumiere now too! Hope to find a match in them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupfan (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi be for St Tropez BE fair or Lily Lolo Blondie.After St Tropez BE Light or Lily Lolo Popcorn.


----------



## southcitybabe (Aug 9, 2007)

Jane Iredale

Radiant

Latte

------

I find that JI mmu is alot lighter than the swatches show.

How good are the loose powders? I was tempted to buy but its pricey and I found its hard to get the right match of color in the foundation so It'd be hard to get the right loose powder


----------



## jaylen956 (Aug 11, 2007)

I finally decided to try and bought these:

Lauress Radiant in gold and Soft gold... little samples of Yellow and Soft Yellow

EDM in Foundations :

Warm-Light Winged Butter 8g Semi-Matte 1 12.00 $12.00

Foundations Neutral-Olive Medium 8g Semi-Matte 1 12.00 $12.00

Foundations Warm-Golden Fair 8g Semi-Matte 1 12.00 $12.00

Finishing Powders Silk Dust Large 1 12.00 $12.00

Finishing Powders Natural Reflections Light Large 1 12.00 $12.00

Foundations Warm-Golden Medium 8g Semi-Matte 1 12.00 $12.00

Blushes &amp; Face Colors Light Pink 2.5g 1 4.00 $4.00

Concealers Intensive Concealer Light 2.5g 1 4.00 $4.00

Concealers Pick Me Up Pink 2.5g 1 4.00 $4.00

Concealers Multi-Tasking Concealer 2.5g 1 4.00 $4.00

Blushes &amp; Face Colors Siesta 2.5g 1 4.00 $4.00

Accessories Empty Mixing Jar Small 1 3.00 $3.00

Custom Kits Free Sample Makeup Kit Free Sample Kit

* Warm-Fairly Light foundation Original Glo

* Sunlight Color Corrector concealer

* Warm-Fawn foundation Original Glo

* Warm-Light Olive foundation Original Glo

* Best Friends blush or face color

Yea #1 customer there right =) Hope I picked the right colors...

THEN Lumiere Blushes in Mauvelous and Wild Rose.

Now I need to learn how to apply it... I bought a mixing container to mix all these..

I guess practice makes perfect huh???

I am curious to know if anybody tried Lumiere Healing Concealer that had all these ingredients:

Emu Oil - To heal and soothe, transdermal carrier

Titanium &amp; Zinc Oxide - Natural sun screen ingredients

Avena Sativa (Oats) - Soften the skin and help soothe skin irritations

Tocopherol (Vitamin E) - Natural moisturizer, anti-oxidant , rejuvenation, skin elasticity

Neem - anti-septic, Anti-viral, anti-bacterial, and anti-fungal

Rosemary Oil Extract - Natural anti-oxidant

Melaleuca (Tea Tree) - Antiseptic, anti - bacterial

Let me know please!!! thank you much!!! If anybody wants to share tips and colors with me please do!!! thank you


----------



## TDZ (Aug 11, 2007)

Well here is my replay a little late

I am not Asian LOL!!!!! and I am a NC30.

I wear Fusion of Color in Kathy and I wore BE 2.0 (a tad too yellow for me).

I started waering minerals about 8 yrs ago when only BE was out there, JI turns orange on me.

Blush I generally go for a clear pink, my fav in FOC are Gracie, Charka, It's all about me, and there are so many more LOL!!!!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 11, 2007)

BE-fairly light ?


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 18, 2007)

ive got this 3 shades from monave and they all blend the same.... saturnina teporah and sandra... is it the same for you?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Meow Abyssinian in frisky and naughty (50/50 mix)


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 21, 2007)

LilyLolo in Warm Honey

Lumiere in Medium Deep Beige


----------



## goddess (Aug 22, 2007)

Lumiere flawless face in medium warm

Lumiere flawless face in light med gold/medium gold

Cory in beyond cream

KT Naturals in medium warm/medium neutral

Meow flawless feline in naughty angora, abysinnian and manx


----------



## fuzzbuzzle (Aug 26, 2007)

MAD Minerals Fair and Natural Light, bronzer in Sheer Tan, finishing powder in Satin Glow

Oh and Jlynne mineral glow in Lovely


----------



## al2ice (Sep 2, 2007)

I am so thrilled with all of these suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## simplicity (Sep 3, 2007)

inspired by the earlier "_NC30 color comparison to MMU_" thread, i would love to hear suggestions from anybody with MAC NC15/NC20 color match for MMU color matches? 

i'm a *light* *neutral* but with *yellow*

thank you very much for everyone's helps! :vogel:


----------



## SalJ (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm an NC20 and have just discovered that Lily Lolo's warm peach is a good match for me.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am an NC20 as well. I've tried over a dozen mmus and the ones with best matches for me: Meow frisky/naughty in abyssinian; and Lumiere light golden/light-med golden (sometimes just light golden is fine, other times I mix 50/50 light golden and light-med golden). I think with the cooler weather coming, the light golden is probably ok on its own.

Good luck!


----------



## susanks1 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am a NC20 and wear:

Everyday Minerals - Fairly Light Warm Intensive

Monave - Claire

Alima - Blossom


----------



## EssenceAngel128 (Sep 4, 2007)

I wear BE in Medium Beige


----------



## KellyB (Sep 5, 2007)

Monave-Yolanda and Sharon about 1/2 and 1/2 with a little Toni thrown in for some yellow.


----------



## claireabelle (Sep 8, 2007)

L'oreal Bare Naturale in Golden Ivory which is absoloute crap. :S Couldn't find a lighter shade anywhere..

I've converted to Lilly lolo minerals in Porcelain which is a perfect match for my skin tone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tonkabeane (Sep 9, 2007)

MAC Studio Fix - NC40

EDM Semi-Matte Foundation - Golden Medium


----------



## imin2mnf (Sep 17, 2007)

**update on 9/17/07**

EDM= I like the WARM GOLDEN MEDIUM in INTENSIVE formula. I notice if I mix the WARM LIGHT and WARM MEDIUM BEIGE SUMMER (both INTENSIVE formula), I was able to get a pretty close match to my skin tone.

My other shades will include:

TOO FACED-=powder with concealer compact in 3K (I think they only have 1K-4K)

MARY KAY= Medium Coverage liquid foundation in a tube. Color Beige302.


----------



## hanabi (Sep 21, 2007)

MAC - C3

EDM - Med Beige Neutral

Signature Minerals - 5.3 Med Beige

Looking to find the right shade in Lumiere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vedakimx (Sep 27, 2007)

Everyday Minerals - Cool Multitask/Cool Fair Medium

Signature Minerals - 1.0


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

I think I'm fairy light in BE. I have a swap set up on MUA for this. I have never tried this yet.


----------



## fivecarats (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm currently using everyday minerals in Fawn (sometimes turns yellow on me), light. both in matte... I'm waiting for my shipment of Olive fair to arrive...

I'd like to try Meow's flawless felines too...in Sleek Bengal

Hi! Good thing I read your post... I'm also a MAC NC20 . I was about to try meow's sleek bengal when you mentioned abyssinian.. this will definitely help me pick the best shade for me... thanks!


----------



## GameFox (Oct 3, 2007)

I generally fall beneath the warm beige category.

bareMinerals: Medium Beige

Everyday Minerals: Medium Beige

Signature Minerals: Medium Beige (5.3)


----------



## LiLMeiMei (Oct 4, 2007)

MAC - NC35

Monave - mix of 1/2 Teporah and 1/2 Canela


----------



## Kathrynrlao (Oct 5, 2007)

EDM - medium beige. perfect for my asian skin tone


----------



## handush (Oct 28, 2007)

EDM multi-tasking intensive in winter and medium summer semi- matte in summer


----------



## Shasta (Oct 29, 2007)

BE- Light

EDM- Golden Light or Light Neutral (still trying to find the BEST match)

MAC- NW20

Clinique- 04 Ivory Petal

Laurenim- Never did find a match (only ordered 1 set of samples and then forgot about it)


----------



## laleily (Oct 30, 2007)

monave- saturnina

ocean mist - still on the look out


----------



## shygirl (Oct 30, 2007)

BE: Warm Tan (it's the perfect match!)


----------



## imin2mnf (Nov 4, 2007)

Update: I've tried the other mienrals foundation and shade!

LUMIERE :Light Medium Golden and Light Medium Warm (too LIGHT for me)

I think the Medium Golden seems to be an okay match, but I haven't sample the Medium Warm just yet.

EDM: I think I didn't mentioned that I can also wear the Medium beige (warm , matte formula) . the intensive formula seems a tad bit darker.


----------



## mk12 (Nov 5, 2007)

I've been using a medium-toned mixture of Suncat mineral makeup with a lot of yellow in it. I was looking at the Coconut Bay site, and it's difficult to tell what might be a similar match... maybe #10?

Is Olive skin yellow-toned, or is it more tanned or brown? I think my skin-tone is similar to this picture on the Coconut Bay site:

{Darn... I had to remove the link.}

I hope the link to the picture worked. Does anyone know what foundation shade that might be? Is that considered 'olive' skin? Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

** Edited because I don't have enough posts for the picture to show up.

Nevermind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mahvalous1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I use Bare Minerals and mix the medium with medium tan...I also use just a little self tanner all year long...


----------



## pilyangkikay (Nov 20, 2007)

hi! i'm a newbie in mmu's and i've tried a couple of brands. be med and med tan were the first mmu's i tried but these shades didn't really suit me. i believe omc's bamboo suits me best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gandahkoh (Nov 23, 2007)

This is a very helpful thread

I'm a MAC NC40, any suggestions on shades I should try


----------



## Shiny Eyes (Nov 24, 2007)

I too wear Mac foundation at times but have found the bare minerals are the best for me. Everything else i wear is MAC but BE's foundation is the best. I love some on the BE's glimmers but noticed they dont stay on as well. I'd love to find a product though to brightne up my face in certain ares, any suggestions?


----------



## Soccer Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Meow's Chartreux and a 50/50 mix of Naughty and Frisky


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm wearing EDM medium beige intensive.


----------



## yummi4tunekooki (Nov 26, 2007)

Laura Mercier MMU: Real Sand

Fyrinnae: A mix between Pearl and Quartz


----------



## Noy_js (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm SE Asian

EM = Buttered Tan

Lily Lolo = Cookie


----------



## bathafly (Dec 13, 2007)

BE Medium Beige

Monave concealer foundation - mix of Hyeyeon and Saturnina (HG foundation)

EDM Winged Butter

OMC Fawn


----------



## licornemousse (Dec 16, 2007)

I wear a mix between everydayminerals golden fair and olive fair


----------



## magosienne (Dec 20, 2007)

i'm not sure about ocean mist, something between bare and petal, cameo is definitely too dark for me.


----------



## hedgiemum (Dec 20, 2007)

So far...

Lily Lolo: 'blondie' and 'candy cane' (blondie is best)

Elemental Beauty: 'Barley'

Jane Iredale :' Bisque' is best so far

I have fair skin with freckles and some red/pink in the cheeks.


----------



## Ceeinthesun (Dec 21, 2007)

i use jane iredale too, in caramel, but have sent off for samples from lumiere, ocean mist and sheer minerals to see if they could be as good and a bit cheaper!:moa:


----------



## MsKrystle (Dec 22, 2007)

Bare Minerals- medium tan


----------



## maryfitz24 (Dec 24, 2007)

update on colors


----------



## CzarnyElf (Dec 24, 2007)

Fair skin with neutral yellow undertones(I also have light brown freckles)

EDM-fair neutral intensive(good match)

EDM-sandy fair oryginal glo(better match,it has more yellow)

EDM-sabdy fair intensive-very good match

Monave-Kerrie(perfect match)


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 24, 2007)

Lumiere Light-Medium Beige in Cashmere (HG)

Lumiere 2.3 Cool Beige

Can get away with in a pinch:

Signature Minerals 1 or 3

EDM Sandy Fair


----------



## qristeele (Dec 25, 2007)

I am currently using EDM foundation shade Light Medium (Cool) in the Semi-Matte formula. It is a perfect match for my complexion and I would like to order it in the full size but I discovered that this shade is no longer available. Anyone who knows which current shade is the perfect alternative to Light Medium please, please let me know, soon. Thanks!

(I've emailed EDM but it being the holidays, they've not replied yet)


----------



## harslanay (Dec 28, 2007)

EDM Sandy Fair or Neutral Fair in Winter

Golden Fair Intensive and Sunkissed Fair SemiMatte in Summer


----------



## Lindo (Dec 28, 2007)

BE = Fairly light

Waiting for my free order from EDM hope I can find a better match and better quality


----------



## Ace51 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the info!


----------



## lienny (Jan 6, 2008)

EDM Golden Medium (olive) and Light neutral (buff), i'm still trying to figure out which shade is a better choice so that I don't have to other 2 shades everytime i order my foundation (still having a hard time:laughing: )I wonder if anyone here see the different between those 2, like one is more orange/yellow...than the other or something?


----------



## windowseat (Jan 12, 2008)

Monave - Hyeyeon / Saturnina (summer)

EDM - Light Intensive seems a bit dark. Light Winged Butter might be a better match.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ceeinthesun (Jan 12, 2008)

jane iredale -caramel

lumiere -medium warm


----------



## Leylani (Jan 12, 2008)

Sunkissed fair fair and fairly light(beige) in EDM are my closests until now, im a freckly peach girl. Hard to find a match then i think...


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Jan 17, 2008)

Great thread! I am getting some good matches to try already. I am W3 in Mbo Perfect it and W4 with vitamin e.

MAD-Light Golden

Jlynne-1.4

Blusche-Butterscotch Toffee in Velvet Matte and Satin. Looks great, perfect match but does not last. Working on primer to prolong wear. Otherwise it could be a good HG

Pure Ananda-Ivory Chinook, perfect match. Not as drying as Jlynne.


----------



## lams_04 (Jan 17, 2008)

I wear EDM golden-light


----------



## Ardin (Jan 21, 2008)

Bare Minerals - Light foundation, with clear radiance and warmth as blush.

I have thrown all my other make up away. Love this stuff, no break outs!


----------



## pinkminnow (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all! I'm a newbie to this forum, and a newbie to MMU. :smile: I'm using


Monave - Canela (perfect!)
Ocean Mist - Almond and Sandstone - would love to get a darker shade
BE - Medium tan - not working for me because I need more yellow. Or maybe I can mix this with other shades like BE Tan/Warm Tan. Any suggestions?


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 24, 2008)

Lumiere-Light Medium Beige(FF)-my perfect match.


----------



## sofie29 (Jan 25, 2008)

hi everyone!

monave - saturnina (canela during summer)

j lynne - medium golden 3.5

blusche - creme brulee/mocha java

ellana - caramel latte

valerie - honey

jane iredale - golden glow

cory - can't find the right shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> beyond cream is a tad light while carmel cream is too dark..and i'm no good in mixing shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's sad coz i really like the coverage and finish.


----------



## yuzuBunny (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, great thread

I wear

MAC: NC35

EveryDay Minerals: Winged Butter+Golden Medium, semi-matte formulas


----------



## missajx3 (Jan 29, 2008)

im fair with bare minerals


----------



## cherubix (Jan 29, 2008)

very informative for starters!


----------



## Imnoteveryone (Jan 29, 2008)

*Everyday Minerals*- Light warm in intensive/Matte

Meow Cosmetics foundation- Frisky Charteaux or possibly Naughty when tanned.

*Have tried and passed on:*

MAC NC20-25 Studio fix and concealer

BE 1.2 or 2.0 (hated it)

Jane Iredale Warm Silk

Aromaleigh Light warm p2 (?) its been years

Mad I think I am Lght or Light -Medium. Hurry up shipment.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jan 29, 2008)

BE - Fairly Light

Oceanmist - Sunsilk

Everyday Minerals - Fairly Light Neutral

Lumiere - Fairy Light Neutral

Meow - Siamese Sleek

MAC NC20


----------



## lemur_catta (Feb 4, 2008)

So far Signature 4.0 seems the closest and most flattering.

Meow Frisky Chartreux is pretty good to but maybe not quite yellow enough and slightly too peachy-pink

In BE I can wear medium beige but I think light sable is closer...maybe a blend of the two.

I think I like the Meow formulation best, though I like Signature's soft synthetic brushes and Angel finishing powder (didn't like Meow Top Cat).

Going to sample more meow colours even though the choice is daunting


----------



## Imnoteveryone (Feb 4, 2008)

I prefer the Meow too though right now I use EDM Intensive, but the frisky Chartreux seems to be a perfect winter shade for me. I was going to buy Meow but got lured into Mad Minerals because of the price and am now kind of regretting it (not adhering to my skin as well as I would like and coverage is simiiar to Signature Minerals)

Have put up for swap if anyone is interested.


----------



## raininberkeley (Feb 5, 2008)

Bare Minerals Fairly Light... but it's not quite right for me. It's right enough that I keep using it, but I'm looking for something better.


----------



## chiaberry (Feb 6, 2008)

EDM - golden fair or olive fair

Lumiere - light neutral and light golden mix Flawless Finish

Monave - Paula

Valeriebeauty CD - N1

Barefacedminerals Velvet Plush - Y1


----------



## hchvxf (Feb 6, 2008)

Bare Escentuals Fair and Fairly Light (but it is too yellow)

EDM Cool Fair, Sandy Fair, Fair Neutral in Matte finish


----------



## triol (Feb 7, 2008)

Meow : Naughty Sphynx, with a wee bit of Naughty Angora sprinkled in it. FF-formula.

BE : Medium Beige

Lily Lolo : Cool Caramel and Popsicle

EDM : Medium and Medium Beige Neutral

Silk Naturals : Ratio 6:1,5 of the ebony mix+ half a scoop of warm gold

Signature Minerals : 8 Medium and 8.3 Medium Dark Beige

Ocean Mist : A mix of Tawny and Wheat (2:1)


----------



## Domitilla (Feb 11, 2008)

Fyrinnae: opal

Minerals Will Work For You: Light rose and fair

Alienor: Birte

Before I've been using the lightest shade of chanel or kiko (wich is an italian brand and i think nobody here knows them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## DrPepHolic (Feb 14, 2008)

_*For Laura Mercier Mineral Foundation, I mix about 2/3 of Tender Rose and 1*__*/3 Soft Porcelain.*_


----------



## pinkrose17 (Feb 14, 2008)

Alima Beige 3

EDM Fairly Light Beige


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Feb 14, 2008)

Update:

Lumiere Luminesse Light Golden

Mineral Boutique Perfect it W4 with vitamin e

Jlynne 1.4

Blusche Butterscotch Toffee in both formulas

Pure Boutique Ivory Chinook


----------



## paast10 (Feb 15, 2008)

Alima: Beige 3

Sheer Cover: Buff


----------



## Johanna (Feb 16, 2008)

Everyday Minerals: Fair Neutral

Alima: Neutral 0

Meow: Siamese 0

Lumiere: Fairly Light Neutral

Lily Lolo: Porcelain


----------



## kmm (Feb 17, 2008)

Monave: Hyeyeon (Saturnina during the summer)

OM: Dandelion

Val: i've tried W3.5 but i need a bit more yellowÃ¼


----------



## BlueSun (Feb 17, 2008)

So far I've only used Everyday Minerals and Signature Minerals. I have samples from Meow and Pure Luxe on the way. I am very fair/cool in complexion. Signature Minerals lightest shade was too dark and warm. I found that EM's Cool Fair is an excellent match.


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm Asian, and I have yellow undertones. I'm having SO much trouble picking a foundation shade. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## beaglette (Feb 19, 2008)

I am light in BE also and as much as I wanted EDM to work for me, it just did not.

Aromaleigh 00 Alabaster is a bit light for me. Lumiere Fairly Light Cool is a good match but, perhaps the best match for me is Meow Cosmetics, Inquisitive Chausie in Pampered Puss.

I forgot to add: Lure Beauty in L1 is a perfect match too. A1 is just a bit too yellow for me!

Hope that helps a bit!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## hoarder (Feb 19, 2008)

hi laurreenn, I am a Light in BE, and _need_ yellow undertones because I want to match my face to my neck(my face is fairer and rosier--drats!I don't know why, I don't apply anything "special" to it) anyway, I've only tried Light and Winged Butter from EDM, and both work fine for me.


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 19, 2008)

I've already tried light, and unfortunately that was TOO light for me. The website suggests that I use Olive foundations, but I've always used golden colors. !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hoarder (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm..maybe winged butter? It's more yellow than Light. Or if you're going to try the olive shades, maybe golden medium would work(haven't tried that though)


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 19, 2008)

Check out Winged Butter and Olive Golden Medium. Light Olive is good too but has obvious green undertones that you may or may not want. I find the green undertones cancel out and neutralize the red in my skin.


----------



## Carleen (Feb 19, 2008)

EDM Original Glo - Medium Beige Neutral (best match)

Lumiere FF - 50/50 mix of Medium Beige and Medium Cool

Valerie Beauty CD - 50/50 mix of Radiant 2 &amp; Radiant 2.5, with a few dashes of Bisque 2

BE: No match (somewhere between medium &amp; medium beige)


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks for your help. it's weird to think i'm an olive shade, since i wear golden for almost every other brand!


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 19, 2008)

EDM's Olives do have a golden undertone. On me they do anyway.


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 27, 2008)

hi girls! need some help picking a foundation shade in lumiere and would REALLY appreciate your help...

i wear Be - Light

EDM - Golden Medium [this might not be the right shade, but it's close]

and i want to try lumiere. i thought my shade might be golden medium in lumiere, but it's a tad dark on me. suggestions? opinions?


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Feb 27, 2008)

Which formula did you get in Lumiere Medium Golden as they differ in colour. Otherwise you might try Light Golden.


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 27, 2008)

do they? huh...i had no idea. i used medium gold in luminesse


----------



## hoarder (Feb 27, 2008)

Luminesse shades run darker, from what I've been told. I'm a light medium golden in all the other formulas, so I got light golden for my luminesse foundation.


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 27, 2008)

oh thats weird..i didn't notice. i think i'm a Light Medium Warm in Luminesse


----------



## luvbug04 (Feb 28, 2008)

Everyday Minerals - foundation : olive medium

concealer : golden medium


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 28, 2008)

why is your concealer darker than your foundation?


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 2, 2008)

i think we have the exact same skin tones!


----------



## justlouise (Mar 2, 2008)

Everyday Minerals - Sandy Medium Semi-Matte

&amp; exploring in different brands for now.. pretty new to it. any recommendations for me? (~NC40-42)


----------



## Ceeinthesun (Mar 2, 2008)

hey- have you tried coconut bay minerals? they are great for our skin tones. try their samples- i use #9 and dark beige. #9 is a little more tanny golden. their samples are very generous and international posting is fast.


----------



## shortcake (Mar 7, 2008)

Changing mine up since I discovered some new things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EM: Buff Fairly Light Neutral

Lumiere: Light-Med Neutral Luminesse

Awaiting samples of LaurEss and Lumiere...


----------



## Nemi (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi,

I also have a hard time finding shades, and mostly, the shades in the olive category seem to fit me best, for some strange reason. I'm northern European, with medium complexion (undeterminable undertone, but my neck looks greenish...), and neither too yellow nor too pinky shades ever fit me. The pinky shades make me look grey, and the yellow ones make me look tired. I've got brown (dark mousy!) hair, and dark blue/grey/green eyes with no golden in them.

So far, I've found OK matches in:

BE Medium Beige (matches my winter skintone, but I hate the formula!)

GloMinerals pressed version honey light (very good match, also a supposedly olive tone. A bit too dry, though)

Kiss Me Minerals (local Norwegian brand) Carla, which is neutral-ish, and a bit on the light side.

Every Day Minerals: I've just gotten my samples, and both Medium Beige and Medium Beige Summer looked bright orange on me. However, Medium Golden (again in the oliven category) seemed pretty OK, but I'll have to test it on bare skin first.

So far, my favourite is the one from Kiss Me, which has a very nice, creamy formula, and no bismuth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, I'm a newbie in MMU...still trying to find my shade, i was sampling Everyday Minerals in Medium Summer &amp; Medium Beige but the color seems off, need to try darker shade.

Anyone in NW30-NW35 MAC shades? I need some suggestion for foundation in:

Lumiere

Ocean Mist

Signature Minerals

Joppa Minerals

Meow

Buff'd

thank you:angel:


----------



## Danish_milk (Mar 14, 2008)

Ã am a Naughty Persian (Meow cosmetic)


----------



## crapola (Mar 17, 2008)

edm- golden medium

oceanmist- dandelion

silk naturals- 1 part buttery gold 5 parts white mix

kt naturals- medium warm


----------



## lienny (Mar 18, 2008)

I am EDM golden medium?

what shades are similar to this at different MM company?


----------



## crapola (Mar 18, 2008)

do you have yellow undertones? the ones i listed above your comment are the ones that worked for me from other companies (i had to edit because i accidentally put olive medium and just corrected it to golden medium). hth.


----------



## lienny (Mar 19, 2008)

yes, I do have yellow understone, i don't have any pink or peach color on my skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

are those shade you mentioned above great matches for you like the edm golden medium? I have oily skin and was wondering if those work well with my skin type?


----------



## pinkminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you Cee! I will definitely check this out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love how #9 sounds...tanny golden...yummy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Mar 25, 2008)

hi girls, i'm very new here and i'm Asian, i've tried EDM Light &amp; Fairly Light, Light matches and Fairly Light's a little bit too pink 

i have serious problem with my very dark circles, looking for concealer, any suggestion?

i also like All Smiles blush from EDM, very cute pinky peach

and MAD Electric Blue eyeshadow is a great turquoise color, like it too ^__^


----------



## drikacharles (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi girls, i am brazilian girl

I use:

Mac: N5

EM : Fairy Light (in winter)

EM medium beige neutral ( in summer )

I want to buy BE to experiment in my skin...


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 31, 2008)

*MAC:* NW 35

*EDM:* Medium Tan semi-matte &amp; intensive (summer)

*Ocean Mist:* Honey &amp; Bamboo

*Signature Minerals:* 11.0 &amp; 12.00

*Silk Natural:* Warm Gold Blend, but still not 100% sure...

*Buff'd:* Saffron &amp; Caramel

*Physician's Formula:* Bronzer

*EDITED:*

Classy Minerals: Tan, Medium Tan (summer) :glasses:

*Lumiere: *Medium Golden Veena Velvet

*Joppa:* Medium Tan


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2008)

Right now I just got EDM and I mix two shades 50/50: Warm-Buttered Tan intensive and Olive-Golden Medium intensive. The paler I am the less Olive I use.

I'm mexican but I have a lot of yellow undertones.

Edit:

I forgot to mention that I'm Real Vellum in Prescriptives, N4 in L'Oreal True Match and Medium 6 in Bobbi Brown.


----------



## actalker16 (Apr 4, 2008)

EDM - Fair Intensive

Bare Escentuals - Fair/Fairly light


----------



## Asha* (Apr 4, 2008)

Inika: mineral foundation (10-Unity)

Sweetscents: cappucino eyeshadow

Vollare: red and brown eyeshadow


----------



## shortcake (Apr 16, 2008)

For some reason my "Edit" option isn't showing up in some posts so I just quoted my old one.


----------



## kittyzabelle (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi all, I wear EDM Olive fair, couldn't find a good match with Lumiere, and am trying to find my shade with Alima  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## x33cupcake (Apr 24, 2008)

if i'm a medium beige in BE and EDM. and a NC35 in MAC. what would be shades be for umiere and buff'd cosmetics?


----------



## smile:) (Apr 25, 2008)

This is mine:

Alima:N1(if I'd like to look whiter), or N2 or C2

Jane Iredale pressed foundation:bisque

Glominerals pressed foundation:natural-fair

Lumiere:light med neutral


----------



## krankee (Apr 29, 2008)

i'm placing a EDM sample kit. i'm thinking buttered tan and olive medium.

however, as for the third shade, i can't decided between sandy medium and golden medium. which would be a better match for my NC40 skintone?


----------



## br0nxcutie1 (May 2, 2008)

BE -tan


----------



## pinkminnow (May 2, 2008)

I use Buttered Tan and Golden Medium, and I find that Winged Butter works for me too (surprisingly).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I even use WB in Original Glo. I heard Sandy Medium is too orange. Why don't you try Medium Tan?


----------



## mirielgw (May 6, 2008)

EDM: beige fairly light matte + golden fawn semi-matte

Lauress: radiant gold

MAC: NC25


----------



## maryfitz24 (May 7, 2008)

I've finally found my match in Lauress....I am an NC20 and my match is radiant gold in minimalist. (I sometimes mix subtle and radiant gold, depends on the day).

This is great for my extra sensitive, breakout prone skin. It has helped it heal! I really looks like nothing on but covers what I need.


----------



## Adrienne (May 7, 2008)

I am EDM Olive Golden Medium. Its probably my summer color


----------



## n_o_k_k_i_e (May 9, 2008)

after i tried some MMU...

i'm MAC studio fix NC30

Lumiere VV,flawless : Light Medium Golden ...

but Luminesse : Light Medium golden is too dark...may be Light warm is better

EDM can't find a match in intensiv : Light is too yellow...i mix Light with Fairy Light

do you think Fawn is better for me?...not sure if it's too yellow...never heard anyone use this shade

Meow FF : N Manx

Laura Mercier : Real Sand

Lauress : maybe Radient Gold

Monave : still finding i think Tepora is a bit too yellow i have to mix with Kerrie


----------



## Kamicha (May 9, 2008)

My perfect colour match is

Meow Frisky Ocicat, on the summer I would probably go for Naughty.

LaurEss Radiant Fawn (both Elemental and Minimalist)

I'm afraid that I have to mix the right shade from other companies. Meow's Ocicat olive tones are quite unusual, they don't have strong golden undertones. I'm scandinavian with ash coloured hair and blue eyes, I'd say that my overall colours are quite cool although my skin has a distinct yellowish cast. All warm shades are too peachy on me (Alima's warms are quite on the yellowish side, the Warm 2 is very close match, but not perfect), neutrals don't have enough yellow (usually look lifeless or peachy/pinkish on me), beiges are too peachy and olives too golden or the olive tint is too strong for my skintone. And yellows are just too yellow.

Right now I'm mixing from EDM shades and Alima, will update when I find the perfect formula.


----------



## simisimi100 (May 11, 2008)

my matches is:

Lumiere: light medium warm

EDM: light

Meow: manx 4# and 5# in the summer..

Cory: yellow deep medium2 yellow

mineral boutiqe: warm 3 and a little 2.

monave: Tephora is a little bit dark for me..and I need to find a reall match!


----------



## yuki chou (May 17, 2008)

EDM: beige medium neutral, olive golden, winged butter

PL: autumn (but not sure)

FYI, i'm asian, fair-med skin with yellow undertone but also easily flushed


----------



## DreamSonia (May 19, 2008)

With Milan Minerals I am Olivia

With Monave I am a mix of Cecilia and Canela


----------



## Elspeth (May 19, 2008)

EDM - Golden Fawn Original Glo

Meow - Angora Sleek Flawless Feline


----------



## glamadelic (May 21, 2008)

Anyone an NW15 or NW20? I've been trying the wrong shades all along... I need some new mineral shades suggestions!


----------



## Emily86 (May 22, 2008)

some are a little light or a little dark but on the whole works very well:

Lily Lolo: Warm peach

Oceanmist: Sunsilk

Lumiere: Light Beige

Everyday minerals: a mix of Light and Golden Fair (or Fairly Light and Golden Fair)

Elemental Beauty: Nude

BE: Fairly Light

and also

Pure Luxe: Creamy Natural is the closest shade it seems, but the coverage is TOO heavy and there are little black and grey specks in the foundation.. so basically i can't figure out if the colour match is good since the whole thing just looks awful


----------



## Nory (May 28, 2008)

I am newbie in MMU, but for Asian people yellow-undertoned,

Joppa Soft - Lightest 2

Meow - Manx Frisky &amp; naughty

Alima - W1-2, B1-2 - mixed depending on day

I will try EDM samples from now, and will update !


----------



## smile:) (May 30, 2008)

This is mine:

Alima:B1

Jane Iredale pressed foundation:bisque

Glominerals pressed foundation:natural-fair

Lumiere:The 1:1 mixture of light beige and light neutral is just perfect

Joppa:

simple radiance/tweed:right hue but a little bit too dark

soft coverage/light #2:good match

EDM:golden fair or olive fair


----------



## andrrea (May 30, 2008)

If you do a "Search this Thread" and typ in NW15 or NW20 you should get some posts to look at! This is what I did to help myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Reservechic (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's mines:

Bare Minerals-Medium

Everyday Minerals-Medium (Cool)

Fyrinnae-Topaz

Jane Iredale-Warm Sienna


----------



## fashion_junkie (Jun 9, 2008)

I've only tried Everyday Minerals, and I'm golden fair.


----------



## andrrea (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm a MAC NC30. My matches are:

EDM - Medium Beige Neutral

Urban Decay Surreal Skin - Supernatural (I think the name has changed to Supernova)

Pure Luxe - Warm Cream


----------



## dogdaydreamer (Jun 13, 2008)

I use Maybelline in Nude - Light 4.

I also use Natural Rice Powder for oily skin (my skin is usually dryer, but some days I have oily skin....I'm weird like that).


----------



## Shelley (Jun 14, 2008)

Blusche mineral foundation.. Irish Cream and House Blend mixed together.


----------



## kitchykoo (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm a light medium golden/warm in lumiere and antique in buff'd.

Would anyone know what my MAC shade is? I'm just curious...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashariel (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm a MAC NC45 in winter and a NC45/50 blend in summer.

EDM:

(closest matches, not perfect)

Summer: Golden-Medium Deep by itself

Winter: Golden-Medium Tan mixed with Golden-Medium Deep

Contour/Bronzer: Warm-Tan

Matte and Semi-Matte finishes in both, with Intensive as concealer

MAD Minerals:

Olive Dark mixed with Golden Dark

Meow:

6-Independent Chartreux (dead perfect match)


----------



## andrrea (Jun 24, 2008)

I would guess around NC30. I wear light/medium warm in Lumiere (I have a pic up in the before and after thread) and that's what I am.


----------



## NYCLaura (Jun 24, 2008)

MAC NW10

Aromaleigh: 1Y/L (a little blah looking, and don't like the formulas)

BE: Fair (too pink and shiny)

EDM: Fair Neutral (good match)

Alima: N-1 was too dark, I'm ordering samples for C-0, N-0, and B-0.


----------



## ivorysterling (Jun 30, 2008)

I've only tried a few mmu's so far and still trying to find a perfect match

BE: fair and fairly light mixed

e.l.f. - I actually use their concealor in Fair and it's makes a great foundation for me

Neutrogena Mineral Sheers - HORRIBLE. I tried the lightest they have, and it was orange on my fair skin. Didn't blend well at all. So no match.

Hopefully I can go back and find someone who has light skin like me and has something good to recommend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## porcelaindoll (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm cool toned and super pale.

MAC W10 Studio Fix (discontinued) - Good match.

EDM Fair Cool - Okay match.

Alima Cool 0 and Cool 1 (1:1 mix) - Okay match.

Lumiere Fair Cool (Veena) - Okay match.

Silk Naturals (Original) 1 ebony to 18 ivory mix - My best mineral match and fave foundation so far.


----------



## Fataliya (Jul 23, 2008)

BE Fair is too dark

EDM Cool Fair is perfect!


----------



## meoheo (Jul 28, 2008)

EDM: Golden light


----------



## midimom99 (Jul 29, 2008)

SE Asian Filipino

MAC NC40/C40

Glominerals - Honey Light - my HG!!! :lovelovee:

EDM - Intensive Formulas only: Buttered Tan or Golden Medium (I can get away with Sandy beige also)

Lumiere - Medium Golden or Medium Warm - second HG

Alima - Warm 4

Meow - Naughty Korat + Naughty Abyssinian 50:50 mix


----------



## mgmsrk (Jul 29, 2008)

Silk Naturals

Start with;

1 gold mixed with 7 white

Ebony

White

My foundation is 1 ebony and 2 scoops of the white gold mixed with 17-20 whites(depending on the tan Ha Ha)


----------



## gilliantng (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone here a MAC NC 25 for the Select liquid foundation? any suggestions i should try?


----------



## mmu-aholic (Aug 9, 2008)

BE fair

EDM sunkissed fair o-glow and semi matte

Joppa lightest nÂ°1(winter) and right now sandstone (2 in 1 foundation and bronzer) with some bronzer on top...

hey, I'm in Italy after all, and live one minute away from the beach.....


----------



## emgurl1234 (Aug 17, 2008)

Everyday Minerals: medium sandy - in warm

or medium tan - in golden (for a sun kissed look)


----------



## andrrea (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm an NC25. My best match so far is EDM's Medium Beige Neutral. I put up before and after pics.


----------



## ciaobonefish (Aug 26, 2008)

HELP PLEASE! i want to order some samples from fyrinnae and i dont know what shades to pick for my skin. i also want to try bare escentuals. i have a picture of me here so i would love it if you guys could give me some feedback please! thanks i will forever be in your debt! ALSO if you guys recommend any other MMU sites i should check out for foundation please let me know. and color matches too!

i dont have that many posts yet so youre going to have to copy and paste this into the adress bar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and please take into account that there is a bit of flash going on here and that my neck actually IS a lot darker than my face (idk why its really weird. i have weird skin in general actually)

just remove spaces by the colon and youre set!

http : //i92.photobucket.com/albums/l20/SPARKLEshaikh/IMG_0874.jpg

THANK YOU!


----------



## mgmsrk (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Iâ€™m afraid that I will not be much help. You may have better luck posting below in the regular section of the boards.

I use Silk Naturals, they do the foundation a bit differently. They sell base colors and an ivory base and you mix your own to get the perfect match. It is the only foundation I got to match my skin tone.


----------



## sheltienut (Aug 28, 2008)

MAC NC 15

EDM - Fawn mixed with Golden Fair Semi Matte/Matte

Meow - Sleek Angora mixed with Inquisitive Korat Pampered Puss


----------



## osmanthus (Aug 28, 2008)

My first post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

MAC NC15

Mad Minerals Light Golden or Fairly Light used with MM Translucent Veil and SPF powder

BE 1.2 Fairly Light, shade is okay but the undertone is a little too yellow for me


----------



## *Gigi* (Sep 8, 2008)

BE- Medium Beige and Medium

UD- Dream


----------



## karigold (Sep 8, 2008)

BE: Medium or Medium Beige

New user to Smashbox Halo in Fair;has a more yellow undertone but I am very ruddy/ have rosacea and it seems to be covering up the stuff I don't want to see!


----------



## chubby_bunny (Sep 9, 2008)

BE: Light

MAC: NC 30


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm a MAC NW15 in liquid foundation and a NW20 or N4 in Studio Fix powder foundation. After a year of experimenting I found these to be good color matches:

EDM - Cool Fair Medium or Multi-Tasking Neutral

Fyrinnae - Pyrite (Sheen)

Lily Lolo - Candy Cane

I also tried Alima, Lumiere, Mad Minerals and Meow Cosmetics, but I couldn't get a good color match from these brands. Most of them were too light, dark, yellow or chalky.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Sep 12, 2008)

hi, i'm from SE Asia too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i think my skin tone is a little bit lighter than yours, i wear Lumiere light medium golden and EDM golden light

so u think what Meow's shade should i choose?

TIA


----------



## skatulli (Sep 16, 2008)

MAC: NC 25

BE: Light and Golden Medium

Urban Decay: Supernatural

I also tried some others that could not find a match....until BE. Great thread btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amystore89 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great idea


----------



## Aeriel (Sep 30, 2008)

Silk Naturals Ivory + Buttery Gold, ratio 6:1 in Medium (my HG foundation)

Meow Naughty Abyssinian (also a perfect match, color-wise)

KT Naturals Tan Golden or Medium Golden

Alima Golden 3 + Olive 1.5 + Beige 3 (3: 2: 1)

EDM Winged Butter + Olive Medium + Olive Fair (3: 1: 1)

Signature 4.0 + 10.0 (2: 1)

I have medium yellow/beige undertones without any other colors. All the mixing is mostly to get the right depth of color without also getting peach or pink tones which look horribly fake on me. That's just one of the reasons I love Silk Naturals - it's a very straightforward mix for me, and I know there's no pink in there.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Oct 11, 2008)

i think its better if this thread is sticky so we can find it easily cause its so helpful and informative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

do u think so?


----------



## sarah29457 (Oct 11, 2008)

EDM- Blend of Sunkissed Fair/Light Olive/Multitasking

Artistry- Medium for my summer color.

Ocean Mist- Sand&amp;Shell


----------



## pink_peace (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it is better as a sticky too.


----------



## Reservechic (Oct 11, 2008)

> Here's my updated list:
> Bare Minerals-Medium
> 
> Everyday Minerals-Medium (Cool) Buff-Beige Neutral
> ...


----------



## karengail (Oct 11, 2008)

Everyday minerals in winged butter

Mac in NC35


----------



## fihe (Jan 2, 2009)

MAC: NW20

EDM: Fairly Light

I want to try Meow!

*This topic really needs to be pinned!*


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion. I pinned it.


----------



## timnliz06 (Jan 9, 2009)

Rockit Minerals-GlowOn foundation-Medium Nuetral


----------



## szie (Jan 13, 2009)

MAC: NC25

Alima: Warm 2 or Beige 2 (no difference)

EDM: Warm Light (intensive)


----------



## wiccanhot (Jan 19, 2009)

Ocean Mist Cosmetics Linen Neutral Fair


----------



## monday (Jan 28, 2009)

update:

MAC - NC 30

Monave - Hyeyeon (Concealer Foundation)

Lauress - Pure Gold (Minimalist) - best match


----------



## Lysette (Feb 8, 2009)

Hy HG was Archetype Cosmetics Pink Beige lev 1

Arch+pink+beige+foundi.JPG (image)

Mad Minerals: Fair and the lightest concealer with kaolin clay;

Ocean Mist: Silk, in the summer Vanilla

EDM: the fair intensive concealer, Sandy Fair, Fair Neutral, Ivory

Signature Minerals Porcelain

MAC does not carry light enough foundations for me, perhaps NW15 in the summer.


----------



## leysa45 (Feb 26, 2009)

bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation: Tan


----------



## AraLai (Feb 28, 2009)

whats dis

Thanks


----------



## mrspiggy (Mar 16, 2009)

MAC NC 35

Clinique Superfit Honey

Monave: Hyeon Hyeon

BE 2.3

B101: Tanya/Leann

Cory: Just Beige or Absolute Cream

Still testing out Meow and BFM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

MAC NC 35

Clinique Superfit Honey

Monave: Hyeon Hyeon

BE 2.3

B101: Tanya/Leann

Cory: Just Beige or Absolute Cream

Still testing out Meow and BFM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## appleapple_ (Mar 21, 2009)

MAC NC30

Meow: naughty (3) aby

EDM: olive medium x golden light


----------



## Ca_blonde (Mar 22, 2009)

purelybynature shades:

foundation=Elizabeth

finishing powder=light or translucent

blush=Baby's Breath

Concealer=light and occasionally green


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 4, 2009)

MAC NC35-40 depending on which foundation

Monave Saturnina

EGMinerals Lollie

BFM G3

UGlogirl Pecan

EDM Medium Summer Tanned

BE Medium Bg

Lumiere Medium Golden or Medium Tan

Joppa Medium Tan

Oceanmist Sandstone


----------



## BonBonBon (Apr 14, 2009)

EDM- Golden Medium(perfect match)

pure luxe - Sultan(little bit beige and a bit too dark for me)

estee lauder double wear light - intensity 3

mac - NC42


----------



## jbinkley (Apr 15, 2009)

I use "light cool" mineral foundation from Sheer Miracle. It works well with my pale skin / rosey cheeks complextion.

I forgot to add that my friend with pretty dark skin (she's Haitian) uses the "Dark Warm" foundation from Sheer Miracle. She swears by it!


----------



## GillT (Apr 25, 2009)

I didn't want to start a new thread but here goes.

I'm trying to find a MMU match and I know that it's forgiving but I've still not found THE one. I am very pale with slight yellow/warm undertones. I'll list what I have and why they aren't quite right (but some are close):

-Nature's Minerals Foundation in 01 - I really like the finish of this foundation but it's a bit too dark/orange. This is the only one I have a full size of.

-Bare Escentuals in Fair - Almost exactly the same colour as above and same problem.

-Everyday Minerals Original Glo in Golden Fair - Too yellow but I'd say it's probably light enough, but I'm not convinced that it doesn't darken throughout the day either.

-Earthen Glow Minerals in Callie - Darker than the EDM Golden Fair in the jar but they look identical on the skin. I haven't tried this one yet but I see it having the same problem.

Earthern Glow Minerals in Christeen - Too dark.

Lily Lolo in Porcelain - Looks darker than the EDM in the jar but goes on lighter. The best match so far but I'm worried it's slightly too pink for me. If I do a generous stripe of it next to a generous stripe of the EDM it will blend in well whereas the EDM will just look like a line of yellow no matter how much blending I do. Maybe that says more about the blendability of the foundation than anything else though. :/

I have however ordered some Aromaleigh samples since I remember Girly_Geek being able to get a match mixing Alabaster with another colour. Maybe I can lighten the EDM, NM or something. The LL Porcelain is the best match but I'd rather not have anything slightly cool-toned on myself. I will wear this though until I find the perfect one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I forgot to add, ignore my avatar. I look really pink in it. o.0


----------



## lemur_catta (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi,

It sounds like I have a similar colouring to yours, probably slightly darker perhaps slightly more yellow but, I've had really great luck with Signature Minerals. I use foundation 4.0 so, 2.0 (or a blend might be your best match) and the angel wings veil (for some that can be a good match on its own too). They are very helpful with advice and the samples are free so, nothing lost by trying.

Mineral Foundation - Loose Mineral Foundation - Signature Minerals

Good luck with your search!


----------



## GillT (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you very much! I will try out Signature Minerals I think.

I did however use a mix of EG Callie and LL Porcelain today (not mixed together but the Callie all over and the Porcelain for more coverage in redder areas) and it's looking like a really good match. I think Callie on its own should be OK too. I did just put it on though so it may darken but I used a primer so that should help. I think I was maybe being too picky about the Porcelain being slightly cool-toned as it's a good match too. I'm lookng forward to seeing the Aromaleigh stuff I ordered and seeing how that matches. This sampling is lots of fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I have some Signature Minerals stuff in my shopping cart- should I go for it? It would be about Â£5.40 for the six samples. They are:

0 Porcelain Foundation

1.0 Ivory Foundation

Seashell - Matte Blush

Taupe - Matte Eye Color

Driftwood - Pearl Eye Color

Angel Wings Veil

I already have two other orders I recently placed that I'm waiting on (EDM and Aromaleigh). Maybe I should show some restraint since my income is so little. :blush:


----------



## `twinkles (May 2, 2009)

Everyday Minerals Golden Fair

Signature Minerals Porcelain


----------



## 98smith (Jun 16, 2009)

Everyday Minerals: Fair Cool

J. Lynne: Fair Neutral 0.7 + a tiny bit of Porcelain Neutral 0.3

Buff'd: Fair

Alima: Chiffon - N1

Pure Luxe: Creamy Natural [both cream &amp; powder]


----------



## Noctiluca (Jun 17, 2009)

Buffâ€™d: Between Biscuit and Bisque

Lily Lolo: mix of Blondie, Porcelain and Warm Peach

LaurEss: Gentle Ivory or Subtle Tan with a bit of Subtle Gold

Ocean Mist: Vanilla

Lumiere: Light medium neutral (flawless face), Light Neutral (Veena Velvet), Fairly light neutral (Cashmere)

Earthen Glow: Paige

Signature: Could not find a match

EDM: Not sure yet


----------



## nikkiwatson (Jun 18, 2009)

I use J.Lynne foundation. I am a medium neutral in the winter. In the summer when I have more color, I use medium neutral mixed with tan warm. The warmth from the tan balances out my face perfectly.


----------



## Nea (Aug 24, 2009)

I've tried "a few"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been MMU addict for several years now.

-Alima Neutral 2/3

-Pureluxe Buff

-Lily Lolo Blondie/In The Buff

-Lumiere Light beige Luminesse or Casmere

-Elemental Beauty Barley healing or soft focus

-Everyday minerals Fairly Light (beige) semi-matte

-Crimaluxe Orchidee neutral

-Ocean Mist Linen

-Aubrey Nicole Light neutral

-Meow 2-Frisky Mau or 2-Frisky Sphynx

-LaurEss Subtle Neutral/Radiant Neutral

-MAD Minerals Natural Light

-The Body Shop 2

-Dreamworld Inanna

-LaurEss Subtle Neutral

-Aromaleigh 2N

-Beautiful Girl Minerals light neutral/medium neutral

-Bare Escentuals Light

(-Dior Diorskin fluide/ Diorskin pure light, 200

-Exuviance skin caring foundation Blush beige)

I have light neutral skin and I can wear both slightly yellow and pink ones. The darker color is my summer shade.


----------



## xlinleex (Sep 1, 2009)

(MAC NC40, summer; MAC NC30, winter)

I have a good match with BE in Golden Medium (summer), and Light (winter).

I would like to try Everyday Minerals foundation, can anyone suggest or know what color should I get.

Thanks!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm currentyly rockin Ada Minerals Caramel.


----------



## blushfully (Dec 20, 2009)

My first post!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still trying to find EDM match, and wondering what shade I will be in Pure Luxe and Earthen Glow Minerals. Anyone care to help?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm around these: (After shade matching sessions lol)

-Youngblood in either Neutral or Barely Beige

-Gorgeous Cosmetics Sheer Brilliance Liquid in 2B

-Utowa Foundation in 565

-Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation in Vanilla Beige

-Everyday Minerals -

I'm leaning towards these: Olive Neutral, Olive-Golden Medium, Medium Beige Neutral and a mixture of Olive Neutral &amp; Medium Beige Neutral. Would Buttered Tan be a match for me? What about Beige Neutral?

-MAC: I may be around NC30ish?

What do you think? And what would I be in Earthen Glow Minerals...? Oh and Lily Lolo? or Pure Luxe? HELP! lol...

TIA!!


----------



## joyfullova (Dec 21, 2009)

Bare Escentuals: medium tan

Everydayminerals: peach (which was a colour corrector but I used it as a foundation, it's now discountinued), replaced by intensive medium tan


----------



## tara1012 (Dec 21, 2009)

Everday Minerals - Sandy Fair is a PERFECT match

Bare Minerals - Light (but it is a little too dark/orange-y)

Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder (is that even a Mineral makeup?? not sure..) - Fair


----------



## fihe (Dec 28, 2009)

Yay your skin color sounds like mine! I also use EDM Fairly Light, and I've been experimenting with Meow lately. the Frisky Mau and Frisky Sphynx both look good but I can hardly even tell the difference between the two!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## simisimi100 (Dec 28, 2009)

HI THERE!

I saw that you tried a lot of brands! its so great hhaa??

and I wonder what do you think about

Lili lolo, Elemental beauty,Crimaluex, and Beautiful Girl Minerals

because those brands I didn't try yet..

thank you so much

Simha


----------



## Nea (Dec 28, 2009)

:whistling: Haha :laughing:

-Lily Lolo is not my favorite, definitely not bad but I want more coverage.

-Elemental beauty was ok but if remember correctly, it contains silica (and no silica for me)

-Crimaluxe: Oops, sorry. Can't remember :tocktock:

-BG minerals: for oilier skin perhaps, too drying for me.

And I have "a few" more :icon_chee. Both have heavy coverage (a must for me in wintertime).

-Purely cosmetics: custom blend (peach'n cream, calif blonde, Light neutral) pure mineral formula. And I must say that Purely makes amazing primers (my favorite is silk&amp; pearl for dry skin) and oil absorbtion powder (I don't need any oil absorbtion myself but I've heard so much good about that too).

Best Mineral Makeup | Purely Cosmetics Natural Mineral Makeup, Free Shipping - No Bismuth, Paraben Free

-Sassy minerals: my favorite! Heavy coverage, creamy and non-drying. *love* I use cool light now but might need mixture of cool&amp;warm for summer.


----------



## simisimi100 (Dec 29, 2009)

thank you Nea!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fihe (Dec 31, 2009)

hey *Nea*, before I commented on your skin color being just like mine. well, I found that my Meow shade is Frisky Sphynx, although Frisky Mau is also quite close.


----------



## StephAlexandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Right now I'm Olive-Medium Semi-Matte from EDM,

My non-tan shade is Olive Fair Semi-Matte

^This is the only company that I have EVER found a perfect match with.

I used to wear Light from BE.


----------



## fihe (Aug 11, 2010)

turns out I was wrong here -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> apparently I was either matching to my face or never used natural light when I had done my color matching last winter, and I recently found that my longtime Frisky Sphynx is actually too dark and orange! I have been using new samples and so far Sleek Korat and Frisky Manx are working well. we shall see.


----------



## raebbit (Aug 29, 2010)

I am new to this site and MMU, so I haven't tried a lot...

I am Mac NC 20

Lily Lolo Warm Peach (winter)

Lily Lolo Popcorn (summer)

Chrimalux Hyazinth Caramel or Hyazinth Olive (summer) both in the opaque version

Mac Mineralize Foundation Lose: Medium

BTW Lily Lolo and Chrimalux seem to be absolutely identical in tone and texture...


----------



## dodo123 (Sep 30, 2010)

Personally, I have no problem using carmine


----------



## lulillan (Dec 31, 2010)

Bare minerals Original = Fairly Light (and Medium Beige in summertime)

Bare minerals Matte = Fair (and Fairly Light in summertime)

Lily Lolo = Blondie

Lucy Minerals = A mix between Fair and Light (I have most of the time a neutral undertone)


----------



## Regia (Jan 7, 2012)

Alima in 65:35 or 70:30 mix of Golden 2:Warm 3

Meow in Naughty (3) Manx, with a bit Angora-fied Frisky Manx

Any idea what my MAC shade would be? NC 25-30? NC30? I can't wear pinks or olives at all.


----------



## mamaherrera (May 21, 2012)

Thanks so much.  This has been so helpful.  EXCEPt that no one has a match for me to help me venture out into a new MMU.

MAC NC25

Bare EScentuals Light

Jane Iredale liquid amber--I looked like a ghost, but she says that it was great

Jane Iredale powder-warm sienna

But now I"m wanting to find a match in a natural MMU and I can't find one.  And then when I think I've found one, I try to apply it damp/wet and it changes color a bit. 

OH and Rejuva Minerals Cashmere-I think


----------



## PaleOleander (Jul 15, 2012)

BareMinerals - Light ALMOST a perfect match
                    - Bisque concealer (good, not great match)

Meow Cosmetics - Sleek in the winter, Frisky in the summer. Pretty much perfect matches. Foundation and Concealer names are the same for the same shades.


----------

